# A Little On The Dark Side



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is one just finished. I had a blank of walnut/birch ply/padauk laying about, so I spiced it up with a little wenge and some of this black stuff I've been calling ebony. If anyone can tell me if there are any other pretty much pitch black woods that this may be, please let me know. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice!!

Love the grain/color of the fork tips and palmswell, are they the same wood? What kind is that?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great! Love the colours... ebony is dense and heavy, not certain but African Blackwood I think also has a very dark colour... either way great work..


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Fantastic looking slingshot beautiful choice of woods.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm fawning...


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely work. There are several types of ebony but for pure blackness then African Blackwood. It's very hard...almost like carving glass..... though I suppose power tools would speed it up. No need for oil or varnish..just buff it up like a metal.


----------



## chr15 (Aug 16, 2012)

I like the way you shaped that top lam by the waist instead of the usual fade one into the other, very original.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Holy moley !!! 
That is a master piece !!!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice indeed! -- Tex


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Very beautiful workmanship


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The colors are so warm and unusual. Charming. Nicely designed shooter, too. Great job, as usual, quarterman!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

QIMN! That's a slick one bud, cool color scheme there. I like


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind feedback guys. Keeps me going one to the next, I need a break from building or I'll completely forget how to shoot!



Natty Fork said:


> Looks great! Love the colours... ebony is dense and heavy, not certain but African Blackwood I think also has a very dark colour... either way great work..


 I'll have to look into this African Blackwood, that very well could be it, I just picked up a nice(but fairly small) chunk of this stuff out of a scrap bin($2- score!)


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

o my QIMN, that is drop dead gorgeous! probably one of the best looking 'homemade' slingshots I have seen since I have joined the forum. People (at least me) would pay good money for work like that!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

lookin' good! nice one!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm STUNNED!!!!! What a huge job! Can't describe on few words. Bravo!!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I wish I had a quarter in my nose..... So very fine, little furry woodland creature.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

There is a wood which I have been told was called EPHID and it is pitch black, even blacker than ebony. Ebony has more oil in it than Ephid and doesn't burn as well. If you take a bit of ephid and light one corner it will burn almost exactly like incense. Only place I have ever seen it was on the pacific islands, Hawaiian chain and Guam.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Holy,what a masterpice, looks so warm and smooth, Stunning


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks guys.



capnjoe said:


> I wish I had a quarter in my nose..... So very fine, little furry woodland creature.


.....lol, I get a chuckle outta that every time I read it.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> I wish I had a quarter in my nose..... So very fine, little furry woodland creature.


.....lol, I get a chuckle outta that every time I read it.
[/quote]LIKE
I'm outta ammo... "[background=rgb(241, 246, 249)]You have reached your quota of positive votes for the day"[/background]​


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very well made, I love the color walnut


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Hot


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*So, nice!! Out of the chart!! Great slingshot. Saludos. *


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Many thanks fellas!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Such an attractive frame! i would shoot with it all day long.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

That is a beautiful slingshot. Gorgeous.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work. I really digg the frame & craftmanship.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Love It, great colors and finish!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Scrap bins dude!!! Thats where the gems are


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

By the way, exellent craftsmanship,im a woodworker, and i am blown away by some of the work on this forum, you guys are superstars!!!!! This slingshot building is a form of woodworking. BUT YOU GUYS HAVE PUT IT INTO A WHOLE DIFF CATAGORY!!!!!!!


----------

